# Opinions on "The Power of Training Dogs with Markers" by Ed Frawley



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi there,

I am getting ready to purchase this DVD http://leerburg.com/219.htm to help me in training my guys. I would like to know if anyone has used this video and what you thought good or bad (and if bad what alternatives would you recommend)? 

Thanks for you help!

Josh


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There are a lot of places you could learn this on the net with no cost to you.

http://www.clickandtreat.com/Clicker_Training/GG/gg.htm

This is just one of them. It is not brain surgery or anything. I think we have a girl on here that has written a book on some fancy form of this training as well. Can't remember her name.

Just a suggestion, as I cannot go on youtube without running across 9000000000 videos on using a clicker. (marker)


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

I have heard good things about Frawleys new video, and for the money, it seems worth it...good place to start anyway IMO.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

I was doing marker training wrong, lol. I watched M Ellis one time with my pup at a seminar and instantly saw the right way, i felt like an idiot, lol. Seeing is easier for me. He ought to make a video, i'd buy it,
AL


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Hopefully he is working on it. I heard a rumor once..........


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

I think Ed is working on some videos with Michael......


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I think we have a girl on here that has written a book on some fancy form of this training as well. Can't remember her name.
> 
> Just a suggestion, as I cannot go on youtube without running across 9000000000 videos on using a clicker. (marker)


That's Kayce Cover you are remembering Jeff .. http://www.synalia.com/ 

I totally agree that there is lot's of stuff out there with (marker) training it is finding the stuff that works with protection training which I've found the hardest thing to do. Clickers are great for most obedience stuff but once the push comes to shove in bitework they just are another thing for the handler to miscue and trip over. 

I've heard really good things about the new Frawley DVD and hope to aquire a copy of it myself. 

Another great DVD that I've learnt tons off of is Ivan Balabanov's 'Clear Communication' this DVD is kick arse! http://www.caninetrainingsystems.com/cgi-bin/shopper.cgi?preadd=action&key=V-SCH-BAL-1


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

My wife got me that video for Christmas. I wish I got it years ago. It is a good video that you will find handy.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've got it! I like it!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I've got it! I like it!


Me too. I recommend it.

It's a clear step-by-step foundation for marker work.


----------

